
AR and 3D Models on Google Search - jeyashankher
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-brings-ar-and-lens-closer-to-the-future-of-search-io/
======
jeyashankher
Looks like embedding a glTF model in your website will surface the 3D view and
AR view directly in search.

